# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Κόλλα για επιδιόρθωση μεγαφώνων

## babisko

Έχω δυο ηχεία που είχα φτιάξει κάποτε (στην φοιτητική μου ζωή) τριών δρόμων με μεγάφωνα της Phiilips, woofer 8" (AD8060), midrange 5" (AD5060) και twiter 1" (AD161). Επειδή έχουν συναισθηματική αξία περισσότερο, θέλω να τα τα επισκευάσω.
Από την πολυκαιρία η ανάρτηση των woofer έχει χαθεί, το γνωστό πρόβλημα. Βρήκα στο ebay και παρήγγειλα, κάποια στιγμή θα έρθουν και θα τα επισκευάσω. 
Το ερώτημά μου είναι τι είδους κόλλα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω; Έχει κάποιος κάποια άποψη ή γνωρίζει τι κόλλα μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω; Θα πρέπει να είναι αρκετά ρευστή, όχι πολύ γρήγορη (σε καμιά περίπτωση στιγμής εννοείται, δεν θα προλάβω να κεντράρω τον κώνο), αλλά και όταν στεγνώσει θα πρέπει να είναι εύκαμπτη, όχι σκληρή. Παρακολούθησα αρκετά σχετικά βιντεάκια στο youtube, βρήκα κιτ επισκευής (speaker's foam repair) τα οποία περιλαμβάνουν και κόλλα αλλά μόνο από Αμερική (υπάρχει θέμα τελωνείου) και πολύ ακριβά σε σχέση με ebay από Κίνα.
Κάθε υπόδειξη ή πρόταση καλοδεχούμενη.

----------


## steliosp.

Υπάρχουν κόλλες "στιγμής" τύπου gel. Αργούν να στεγνώσουν σε σχέση με τις απλές(2-3 λεπτά) και υποτίθεται πως διατηρούν κάποια ελαστικότητα.

----------

babisko (13-08-18)

----------


## nick1974

με το κιτ που παρηγγειλες θα βρεις και ενα μικρο σωληναριο κολλα μεσα.
Αν δεν, η πιο σωστη λυση για τα μεγαφωνα εκεινης της εποχης ειναι η βενζινοκολλα (με μια μικρη επιφυλλαξη παντα, μπορεις να το ψαξεις καλυτερα αλλα εχω την αισθηση οτι τα μεγαφωνα των 80s με βενζινοκολλα φτιαχνονταν)
Τωρα αν δε σε πολυνοιαζει το original της υποθεσης και μια Gel μια χαρα δουλεια θα κανει

----------

babisko (13-08-18)

----------


## georgegr

3Μ 8017
Δεν ξέρω αν είναι η ενδεδειγμένη, αλλά την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει με καλά αποτελέσματα.

----------

babisko (13-08-18)

----------


## babisko

> με το κιτ που παρηγγειλες θα βρεις και ενα μικρο σωληναριο κολλα μεσα.
> Αν δεν, η πιο σωστη λυση για τα μεγαφωνα εκεινης της εποχης ειναι η βενζινοκολλα (με μια μικρη επιφυλλαξη παντα, μπορεις να το ψαξεις καλυτερα αλλα εχω την αισθηση οτι τα μεγαφωνα των 80s με βενζινοκολλα φτιαχνονταν)
> Τωρα αν δε σε πολυνοιαζει το original της υποθεσης και μια Gel μια χαρα δουλεια θα κανει



Το σετ που παρήγγειλα, όπως και τα περισσότερα από Κίνα δεν έχουν τίποτε άλλο παρά μόνο τα λάστιχα, δεν περιλαμβάνουν κόλλα. Η βενζινόκολλα όμως σκληραίνει αρκετά όταν στεγνώσει, μήπως δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα

----------


## babisko

> 3Μ 8017
> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι η ενδεδειγμένη, αλλά την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει με καλά αποτελέσματα.



Την κόλλα αυτή την έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει για τον ίδιο λόγο που θέλω και εγώ; 
Είναι λεπτόρευστη; Γιατί αν είναι σαν την μονταζόκολλα που είναι αρκετά παχύρευστη (την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει για άλλους λόγους) θα πιάσει παχύ στρώμα κόλλας με ότι αυτό σημαίνει

----------


## alpha uk

https://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&sourc...4wKISXHtHFUYR5

----------


## georgegr

Είναι παχύρρευστη και παραμένει ελαστική, την χρησιμοποίησα σε αναρτήσεις τοπικά για επισκευή και όχι για αλλαγή.

----------


## nick1974

> Το σετ που παρήγγειλα, όπως και τα περισσότερα από Κίνα δεν έχουν τίποτε άλλο παρά μόνο τα λάστιχα, δεν περιλαμβάνουν κόλλα. Η βενζινόκολλα όμως σκληραίνει αρκετά όταν στεγνώσει, μήπως δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα




χμμμμ σε ενα καινουργιο subwoofer που εχει την κολλα του μαζι με το repair kit εννωειται δε θα την εβαζες, ομως για τα philips των 80s / early 90s εχω την αισθηση πως με βενζινοκολλα ηταν κολλημενα (και δεν ειμαι ο μονος), τουλαχιστο ετσι εδειχνε. (ειχα φτιαξει κι εγω το τριδρομο του elector... ...νομιζω... με τα philips και τις καμπινες απ το μαγαζι στον πεζοδρομο κοντα στην Ομονοια)

----------

babisko (17-08-18)

----------


## AKHS

Είχα κάνει αντίστοιχες επισκευές και η βενζινόκολλα έκανε μια χαρά την δουλειά της είναι πολύ ισχυρή και συνάμα ελαστική όταν στεγνώσει... μη ξεχνάς ότι την χρησιμοποιούν και στην επισκευή υποδημάτων όπου έχουμε μεγάλες καταπονήσεις με συνεχή κίνηση. Το μόνο που πρέπει να προσέξεις είναι τα διαλυτικά που έχει μέσα η κόλλα στην αρχή της εφαρμογής ίσως ξεχειλώσουν λίγο της μεμβράνες αλλά μετά από λίγα λεπτά επανέρχεται οπότε θα είσαι έτοιμος για την τελική συγκόλληση. Επίσης πάρα πολύ σημαντικό είναι η ευθυγράμμιση του πηνίου με τον μαγνήτη εγώ το κάνω με sound generator

----------

babisko (17-08-18)

----------


## nick1974

> Επίσης πάρα πολύ σημαντικό είναι η ευθυγράμμιση του πηνίου με τον μαγνήτη εγώ το κάνω με sound generator




ΑΝ υπαρχει καταλληλος εξοπλισμος γινεται καλυτερα με το Virtins multi-instruments, αρκει βεβαια να μη βασιζεται καποιος σε μια τυχαια καρτα ηχου της σειρας αλλα ειτε με το εξειδικευμενο hardware που πουλιεται (ψιλο-πανακριβα ειναι η αληθεια) απο τους developers του προγραμματος, ειτε καποια σωστη επαγγελματικη καρτα (στουντιακη οχι hifi) 
Με το καταλληλο interface το συγκεκριμενο προγραμμα ειναι εξαιρετικο πολυεργαλειο, και οταν καποιος εξοικειωθει μαζι του μπορει να κανει τα παντα, τουλαχιστο οσον αφορα audio κατασκευες.
Το προγραμμα εκτος απο τα κλασσικα (παλμογραφους, γεννητριες, spectrum analyzer) περιλαμβανει μεχρι και πηνιομετρο, μετρητη παραμορφωσης και πολλα αλλα εργαλεια (βεβαια για να ναι καποιος σιγουρος πως ολα αυτα λειτουργουν με τη maximum αξιοπιστια το σωστο ειναι να προμηθευτει το καταλληλο hardware, αλλα και μια επαγγελματικη καρτα εγγυημενα δουλευει καλα)

Επισεις απο προσωπικη πειρα, μπορει οι ελαχιστες απαιτησεις του για να τρεξει απλως να μην ειναι ιδιεταιρα σπουδαιες, αλλα για να εχεις ταυτοχρονα πολλα οργανα και να μην εχει λαγκαρισμα καλο ειναι να χρησιμοποιειται δυνατο μηχανημα (αν καποιον δεν τον απασχολει η φορητοτητα καλυτερα σε καποιο σωστο σταθερο υπολογιστη. )


Multi-Instrument is a powerful multi-function virtual instrument software. It is a professional tool for time, frequency and time-frequency domain analysis. It supports a variety of hardware ranging from sound cards which are available in almost all computers to proprietary ADC and DAC hardware such as NI DAQmx cards, VT DSOs, VT RTAs and so on. It consists of the following instruments and functions. 



Oscilloscope
Digital Oscilloscope
Transient Recorder
Data Recorder
Voltmeter
Lissajous Description
Digital Filters
Persistence Mode
Equivalent Time Sampling 

Signal Generator
Function Generator
Arbitrary Generator
Burst Generator
White Noise Generator
Pink Noise Generator
MultiTone Generator
MLS Generator
Musical Scale Generator
DTMF Generator
Frequency Sweep
Amplitude Sweep
Fade In/Fade Out
DDS & Streaming Modes
DC Offset supported

Multimeter
Voltmeter, SPL Meter, 
Frequency Counter, RPM Meter, 
Counter, Duty Cycle Meter, 
F/V Meter Spectrum Analyzer
Amplitude Spectrum Analyzer
Power Spectrum Analyzer
Real Time Analyzer
Octave Analyzer
Phase Spectrum Analyzer
Correlation Analyzer
Freq. Response Measurement
Distortion Analyzer
Noise Analyzer
Harmonics Analyzer
Dynamic Signal Analyzer
Coherence Measurement
Transfer Function Measurement
Impulse Response Measurement

Spectrum 3D Description
Waterfall Description
Spectrogram

Vibrometer
Displacement, Velocity, Acceleration
Conversion

Data Logger
8x8 Derived Data Point Logger
151 Derived Data Points
16 User Defined Data Points

Device Test Plan
User Defined Plan
8 X-Y Descriptions
1 Test Report
LCR Meter
Inductor Meter
Capacitor Meter
Resistor Meter
Impedance Meter

DDP Viewer 
Display Derived Data Points 
HH, H, L, LL Alarming

*Software Customization & Development 
Most Flexible Configuration 
ActiveX Automation Supported 
vtDAQ & vtDAO Open Interfaces

System Requirement
Windows XP/VISTA/7/8, 32 or 64 bit, screen resolution 1024x600 or higher. 

ADC/DAC Hardware supported 
8/16/24 bit Windows compatible sound card (MME/ASIO driver)
NI DAQmx compatible cards
VT DSO F1/H1/H2/H3 series
VT DAQ 1/2 series, VT DAO 1 series

Language supported 
English, French, German, Italian, Spanish, Portuguese, Russian 
Simplified Chinese, Traditional, Chinese, Japanese, Korean ...

HOMEPAGE


http://www.virtins.com




*

----------

babisko (17-08-18), 

mikemtb (14-08-18)

----------


## babisko

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας, σε αναμονή παραλαβής των υλικών από ebay, νεώτερα μετά την παραλαβή τους

----------


## xifis

25-30 κυκλοι απο γεννητρια κ αναγκαστικα  θα ξεκαπακωσεις το dust cap του αφαλου για να κεντραρεις τον κωνο στο διακενο με λωριδες φιλμ

----------


## babisko

Παραλήφθηκαν τα υλικά από ebay, τα woofer επισκευάστηκαν και τοποθετήθηκαν στα κουτιά τους αφού έγινε μια τακτοποίηση, έγινε αλλαγή της ηχομόνωσης (χρησιμοποιήθηκε μόνωση από ένα πλυντήριο πιάτων  :Rolleyes:   που χάλασε με αρκετά καλά αποτελέσματα στην ακουστική των ηχείων), τρίφτηκαν και βάφτηκαν με μαύρο πλαστικό χρώμα οι μπάφλες, έγιναν πατούρες για να μπουν χωνευτά τα μεγάφωνα με ρούτερ, έγινε στεγανοποίηση των καμπίνων με σιλικόνη στις ενώσεις και τοποθέτηση ελαστικής ταινίας 3Μ στα σημεία που πατούν τα μεγάφωνα, οι μπάφλες και το πίσω καπάκι των καμπίνων, μένει να περαστεί λούστρο εξωτερικά των καμπίνων.
Μερικές φωτογραφίες με τα αποτελέσματα 

1.jpg2.jpg3.jpg4.jpg5.jpg6.jpg

----------


## babisko

Και με τοποθετημένο το εμπρός κάλυμμα 

7.jpg

----------


## nick1974

μια χαρα, αν και αυτα τα καλυματα ποτε δε τα συμπαθησα, ουτε καν τα ειδικα ηχοπερατα υφασματα που υποτειθεται δεν επηρεάζουν (υποτειθεται)

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## babisko

> μια χαρα, αν και αυτα τα καλυματα ποτε δε τα συμπαθησα, ουτε καν τα ειδικα ηχοπερατα υφασματα που υποτειθεται δεν επηρεάζουν (υποτειθεται)



Τα καλύμματα αυτά είναι "ειδικά ηχοπερατά" για ηχεία, τα είχα αγοράσει την εποχή που ήμουν φοιτητής και τότε είχα φτιάξει και τα ηχεία. Είχε πέσει πολλή πείνα τότε για να περισσέψουν τα χρήματα αυτά, το μεράκι βλέπεις...   :Rolleyes: 
Όπως καταλαβαίνεις μετά από αυτήν την επισκευή, τα μεγάφωνα και το crossover της εποχής αυτής με τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς και τα πηνία σιδήρου πάνω μην περιμένεις και πολλά πράγματα ποιότητας ήχου, πόσο να επηρεάσουν την όλη κατάσταση τα υφάσματα αυτά.  :Tongue2:

----------

